# Carry P99 AS Cocked or De-Cocked?



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

how do you carry it?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Decocked about 90% of the time and cocked when the treat level of an assignment is high. When I carry for personal protection however is is alway decocked.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Assuming we are talking about the A/S model - decocked. I carried it cocked for a while when I first got it. But, the DA trigger has lightened up a bit and is smoother now. Plus, I only carry 1 out of the three 99's I own (my P99 compact), and it has the best DA trigger out of all 3. So, I don't mind.

If U are referring to the QA, decocking it deactivated the gun. I have seen some people on the Walther site claim to do this. This is a bad plan. Then U can't reactivate the gun w/o using both hands and taking more time.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

I always carry mine decocked.


----------



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

Decocked. It's safer and if you are in a situation where you have to actually defend your life, the fact that your first shot is going to have a heavier trigger pull is going to to be the least of your worries.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

I always carry it decocked, as well.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Assuming we are talking about the A/S model - decocked. I carried it cocked for a while when I first got it. But, the DA trigger has lightened up a bit and is smoother now. Plus, I only carry 1 out of the three 99's I own (my P99 compact), and it has the best DA trigger out of all 3. So, I don't mind.
> 
> If U are referring to the QA, decocking it deactivated the gun. I have seen some people on the Walther site claim to do this. This is a bad plan. Then U can't reactivate the gun w/o using both hands and taking more time.


yepp, was talking about the AS


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

When I had one, I carried it decocked. My rule of thumb is to usually engage whatever safety/decocker device the gun has on it while carrying. I might snap the safety off the Beretta, H&K, or Smith if I felt like I was getting ready to have to shoot, so the gun was ready to go double action. Otherwise, safety/decocker on.

Goes without saying that's the way to carry Sigs.


----------



## merc308 (Nov 23, 2006)

When I carry my QA I carry it cocked.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Decocked


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Decocked with a jimmy-hat on!


----------

